# Wtf? My order page is unavailable in deco network



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

Went to start my days work and cannot access my order page, its saying webpage is unavailable on 4 different machines mac and pc, this is going to totally screw up my schedule for today and my staff will not have any work to do.

This is unacceptable, is anyone else experiencing this??

Gonna raise a ticket now

Pure stress


----------



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

brianrudie said:


> Went to start my days work and cannot access my order page, its saying webpage is unavailable on 4 different machines mac and pc, this is going to totally screw up my schedule for today and my staff will not have any work to do.
> 
> This is unacceptable, is anyone else experiencing this??
> 
> ...


Hello brianrudie.

You have a new message from the DecoNetwork support team.

IMPORTANT: Please do not reply to this email. This email is not monitored. To reply to this ticket please reply online by clicking here

Re: Cannot acess my orders what is going on???
Ticket: TECH-D8O47T63V0
======================================================

Hi Brian,

Thanks for your query.

There is an issue with accessing the domain secure-decoration.com . Mostly Europe seems to be affected due to this issue.

You can check the status through https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/secure-decoration.com.

Even DecoNetwork staff are affected due to this issue.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Regards,

Naveen
DecoNetwork

Support | DecoNetwork

View your ticket online:
TECH-D8O47T63V0


----------



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

My site has just come back online, Shwew ( But this is not a good look good guys )
I think its only fair I should be compensated , We are now behind on our orders and quotes.


----------



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is an email from one of my customers , thumbs down 




brianrudie said:


> Hello brianrudie.
> 
> You have a new message from the DecoNetwork support team.
> 
> ...


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Brian,

Jut to clarify this was not actually a DecoNetworrk issue. It was an internet issue. DNS servers were playing up in Europe which affected some clients only who's ISPs channel traffic through certain DNS servers. It also affected some US internet consumers.


Brenden


----------



## thinkshirt (Jan 20, 2014)

brenden said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Jut to clarify this was not actually a DecoNetworrk issue. It was an internet issue. DNS servers were playing up in Europe which affected some clients only who's ISPs channel traffic through certain DNS servers. It also affected some US internet consumers.
> 
> ...


You know what Brenden, I don't buy that BS. 

Two times in just weeks after says the problem is with DecoNetwork.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ,

Thanks for your posts and I'm sorry for your frustration. While I have little info at this time as it's still early here, our servers don't seem to be the issue again. The connection issues again seem to be via certain ISPs. For example in Australia there are no connection issues. UK are reporting some, and a small handful in the US. 

One is too many for us so we will certainly investigate at full. 

A good test would be to paste your website address and ask people to try visiting your site. This might even help identify which ISPs it's happening with so we can check into issues like their DNS routing. 

Also, check with this site http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com which can help identify if it's just you or your connection, or everyone. 

I'll keep you posted on what we discover. 

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

I've got an update on this issue. It was in fact again a mass Internet issue that affected some regions and providers. It looks like you are unlucky to be using an ISP experiencing issues by frankly a growing and aging Internet.

See the thread in Reddit discussing the issue: Major Network Outage : networking

Also see Sysadmin

Also, here is a statement from Peer1 on the issue:

"We are currently investigating reported routing issues within our Fremont and San Antonio datacenters. Our initial reports show that there may be network routing issues within several large underlying internet providers that appears to affecting multiple links on the internet. We are investigating reports internally within our network while also working with our providers to further determine the root of the reported issues. We will update you further with information as we discover it. We apologize for the inconvenience and are working to restore normal operations as quickly as possible."

I hope this clarifies the issues and any concerns you may have. Please let me know if we can assist with anything more.


Regards,
Brenden


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there. A good article explaining the global network issues today. About 20 minutes it just hit Australia and we're now not able to access some of the internet

Article: Internet hiccups today? You're not alone. Here's why | ZDNet


----------

